# Jeanette Biedermann gründet neue Band 2pic´s



## DER SCHWERE (22 Apr. 2012)

*Jeanette Biedermann veröffentlicht demnächst unter dem Namen "Ewig" mit ihrer Band ein neues Album.
Diesmal wird es was deutsches.

ewig – Das sind Jeanette Biedermann, Jörg Weisselberg und Christian Bömkes. Seit nunmehr zwei Jahren arbeiten die drei in den Berliner Mitte Studios zusammen. Herausgekommen ist eine Band und ein Album, welches eine klare Handschrift trägt. Drei Menschen, die in ihrer Musik und in ihren Texten Geschichten erzählen, die nicht nur von "Liebe" und "Trennung" handeln, sondern zwischen diesen Polen den Lebensalltag in all seinen Facetten beschreiben. Musikalisch wird die Band geprägt durch die Protagonisten: Stimme (Jeanette Biedermann), Stimme und Gitarre (Jörg Weisselberg) und Klavier und Bass (Christian Bömkes). Besonders außergewöhnlich ist dabei u.a. das Zusammentreffen der unterschiedlichen Stimmfärbung von Jeanette Biedermann und Jörg Weisselberg. Das Ganze ist handgemachte Popmusik auf höchstem Niveau*






 

​


----------



## chini72 (9 Juli 2012)

DANKE für Jenny!! Und alles Gute zur Hochzeit mit Jörgi!!


----------



## Punisher (9 Juli 2012)

Danke für die Info


----------



## bonehead (12 Juli 2012)

Oh Gott, wenn die so singt, wie sie schauspielert, na dann gute Nacht!


----------



## punki69 (20 Feb. 2014)

ewig is spitze


----------



## IronRainer (28 März 2014)

Na gut! Singen und Schauspielern ist mir egal Ich finde sie immer noch sehr süß!


----------



## Balkan (23 Dez. 2014)

Wow, sieht Hammer geil aus


----------

